# I'm being lazy...



## hopetotimeshare (May 24, 2006)

I looked last night but couldn't find the answer to this right away.  How do you add in the sidebar which resort you own and all that fun stuff?  Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 24, 2006)

Edit your profile.  Link in Quick Links pull down menu in blue bar near top of page.
Additional information section, near bottom of page.


----------

